# Dieter Bohlen ist wieder Vater



## Emilysmummie (25 März 2011)

*Ob Dieter Bohlen (57) wohl wieder Vater wird? Diese Frage stellten sich vor einigen Wochen viele Menschen, immerhin wurde seine Freundin Carina (27) mit einem kleinen Bäuchlein gesichtet.

Wie Bohlen jetzt gegenüber RTL bestätigt, hat seine hübsche Freundin gestern die gemeinsame Tochter zur Welt gebracht. Die kleine trägt den Namen Amelie und wird den frischgebackenen Eltern sicher viel Freude bereiten.*

*[Quelle: Promiflash.de]*

*ALLES GUTE DEN BEIDEN VON MEINER SEITE :thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (25 März 2011)

herzlichen gLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Lana (14 Apr. 2011)

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! DIETER !!!:thumbup:*


----------

